# turning point in our season



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

i know yao went down 2nd qtr with injury, but how good was today's win.
i believe from here we can make the playoffs and even make a run in them!

go the pacers


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

no offense, but if the turning point in your season is beating a rockets team without tmac or artest and with yao getting injured in the 2nd quarter, that's kinda sad.

the pacers still can make a run to the playoffs in the east, but a real turning point in their season would be to actually give roy hibbert consistent minutes.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> the pacers still can make a run to the playoffs in the east, but a real turning point in their season would be to actually give roy hibbert consistent minutes.


His post presence is exactly what we need, but he is no way near mature enough to play big games or lots of minutes. He seems to attract a lot of foul calls.


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

good home win tonight, solid contributions from 7 of our top 8 players


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rookie big men always attract fouls because they are rookies.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

HKF said:


> Rookie big men always attract fouls because they are rookies.


Exactly, which is why O'Brien can't give Hibbert anymore minutes than he already gives him.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Box Man said:


> Exactly, which is why O'Brien can't give Hibbert anymore minutes than he already gives him.


Wow can they actually cal a foul on him while he's on the bench or inactive list?:sarcasm:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

DienerTime said:


> Wow can they actually cal a foul on him while he's on the bench or inactive list?:sarcasm:


Attempt at sarcasm? I can't tell if you're trying to take a shot at me or O'Brien.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Box Man said:


> Attempt at sarcasm? I can't tell if you're trying to take a shot at me or O'Brien.
> 
> Maybe that's why you're not a mod, you don't generate any discussion.


I was taking a shot at O'Brien. He never plays him regardless of how good he plays when he does. Don't take a shot at me man, either because I do help with activity and discussion. I was gone for a week once and we had like 2 posts in that week, and no game threads. At that point I was doing every game thread and without me this board died.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

DienerTime said:


> I was taking a shot at O'Brien. He never plays him regardless of how good he plays when he does.


Didn't he start him a number of games in a row during our west coast road trip?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Box Man said:


> Didn't he start him a number of games in a row during our west coast road trip?


I think so but ever sense he's been removed from the starting lineup he hasn't played in most of the games and if he does it's for very short periods of time.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> I think so but ever sense he's been removed from the starting lineup he hasn't played in most of the games and if he does it's for very short periods of time.



Same thing with Rush...I saw come in at the end the other night, and really forgot he was even on our team anymore.


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

two big home games this fri and sat, season defining with miami and new york coming!

go the pacers


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

aussiestatman said:


> two big home games this fri and sat, season defining with miami and new york coming!
> 
> go the pacers




Feeling good about both games...It seems we've been great at home as of lately.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

HKF said:


> Rookie big men always attract fouls because they are rookies.




Roy has shown that he has the skills and potential to be a nice Center for years to come. Rush however has not really impressed me at all.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Roy has shown that he has the skills and potential to be a nice Center for years to come. Rush however has not really impressed me at all.


Lately, no, but do you not remember Rush playing extremely well until about mid-December?


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

nice win over miami, can we back up v ny?


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> no offense, but if the turning point in your season is beating a rockets team without tmac or artest and with yao getting injured in the 2nd quarter, that's kinda sad.
> 
> the pacers still can make a run to the playoffs in the east, but a real turning point in their season would be to actually give roy hibbert consistent minutes.


are you believing yet?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

aussiestatman said:


> are you believing yet?


believing in what? in the post you quoted, i said the pacers could make the playoffs.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Lately, no, but do you not remember Rush playing extremely well until about mid-December?



Yes, but it was only for like 2 games, and I don't even think he has even passed 20+ points once.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> believing in what?





Pacer fever!!!


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> I was taking a shot at O'Brien. He never plays him regardless of how good he plays when he does. Don't take a shot at me man, either because I do help with activity and discussion. I was gone for a week once and we had like 2 posts in that week, and no game threads. At that point I was doing every game thread and without me this board died.


i saw what you mean today from the coach. hibbert was a big part of the early 2nd qtr turnaround and with a time-out with 6 min to go, philly brought dalembert back and yet we saw no more hibbert. poor decision


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

another fantastic victory tonight, we are on the way to the finals, imo


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

philly and milw are dead in the water, imo
indi and ny will take their place


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

I think they have a chance.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I like the way we've played these last 2 games...If we can somehow get into a mini run we might be able to sneak in with a healthy Granger...


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

great win v chic
another test v ny tonight


----------

